

Show HN: Karmurl - give feedback to receive feedback - lancashire
http://www.karmurl.com

======
lancashire
Karmurl is a free and simple way of getting instant feedback for your work.
You give feedback to receive feedback.

The idea was inspired by a comment made by photon_off
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1683309>).

I should mention that I have already submitted this once previously
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2999852>), but at the time it had very
few users and therefore offered less value than it does now.

